# VPN using IPSec and Linksys RV042



## pugmiester (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the Mac world and am trying to setup an IPSec VPN between my new Macbook (OSX 10.5.6) and my home router, a Linksys RV042. Previously I have used the Windows client on an XP machine so I know the VPN portion of the router does work.

I've tried using IPSecuritas (I'm a cheapskate) and the router is reporting a connection on UDP 500 in the incoming connections log as expected, but I don't seem to have any traffic across the VPN and there's no sign of the tunnel coming up.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers,


----------



## xserve@home (Feb 8, 2009)

I have NEVER been able to get VPN to work on a LinkSys Router.  Apparently the routers talk VPN to each other, but no one else.  I tried with a LinkSys BEFSX41 for a year or so.  I finally setup VPN on my server in the local net and punched wholes in the firewall to route VPN traffic to the server.  Works like a champ.

Something to be aware of... If your IP address outside the network is on a LAN and is addresses the same as the network your are trying to connect to VPN won't work.  For example is your are on a 192.168.1.x network and the network you are trying to connect to is also 192.168.1.x there isn't a way to do Network Address Translation (NAT).   For that reason I reconfigured my entire home network to 10.0.0.x.


----------



## SJF (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi pugmeister,

hope this isn't too late, but I was in the same position. I've finally switched to Mac completely and bought an MBP yesterday. 

I have 3 RV402s: one at the office, one at my colocation facility and one at home.

I was able to get my MBP working fine with all 3 RV042s and ipsecuritas.

Let me know if you're still having problems and I can give you more details.

SJF


----------



## lustenbe (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi SFJ, I would greatly appreciate these details since I am trying this for more than a year without any success. If there is anybody else who can help with some hints, all the better.

Regards, Felix


----------

